# ~*WTT til TTC in SEPTEMBER 2011*~



## Parker_Podge

Heeyy!

I wanted to start this thread for all of the ladies that are WTT now, but will be TTC in September of this year!! 

I can't wait to see who all I will be future bump buddies with!!?!?!:happydance:


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi Sweetie

Im October so pretty close!! xxx


----------



## Parker_Podge

Awesome, I'm not alone!!! I am ttc in aug-oct, but i really want to conceive in sept ;)


----------



## Vanilla Spice

Hi there!!!

My OH and I are planning to TTC in September - can't wait!!!

Welcome to the WTT game!!


----------



## Toffee23

I am WTT for August this year :) anyone started vitamins etc etc or am I getting over eager?


----------



## laura6914

can i join in please? :blush: 

Im TTC in October so pretty close. I have only just had my 1st but it took nearly 3 years to get pregnant with him so want to start TTC when he is one incase it takes quite a while again.


----------



## Parker_Podge

Of course, EVERYONE'S welcome!!! :happydance:

I am sooo excited to be in the WTT game!! I have been waiting for TTC since I can remember:winkwink: 

And about the vitamins, I don't think it's ever TOO early to start them!! Doctors recommend women being on them before pregnancy!:thumbup: I am actually going to buy some the next time I go to the store:winkwink:


----------



## Parker_Podge

laura6914 said:


> can i join in please? :blush:
> 
> Im TTC in October so pretty close. I have only just had my 1st but it took nearly 3 years to get pregnant with him so want to start TTC when he is one incase it takes quite a while again.

I am sending :dust: your way, in hopes that it happens as quickly as you want it to! It's hard to wait, but at least you will have one LO to keep you busy & keep you company until then:winkwink:


----------



## June2012

yay me too!!

Can i join in too??

I am planning to take the vitamins 1st week of March. I have stopped taking the b/c pills because it was making me feel down and etc. 

I can't wait to be a mummy!!!!


----------



## Parker_Podge

June2012 said:


> yay me too!!
> 
> Can i join in too??
> 
> I am planning to take the vitamins 1st week of March. I have stopped taking the b/c pills because it was making me feel down and etc.
> 
> I can't wait to be a mummy!!!!

Yes ma'am you sure can! I stopped taking my bc pills a week ago, but not purposefully tbh. I cant ever remember to take them & i missed 3 days so I just said forget it & am not getting back on them!:haha: I was on Yaz & I liked it alot, except for having to take it every day:haha: and the fact that it was going to cost me $77 for one pack!?! Ridiculous. So i tried other kinds and they messed me up & i felt horrible all the time. So I got the generic yaz, still $54:dohh:. Oh well, that's long gone now :happydance:


----------



## Jessiefluff

Yay - we are gonna be TTC in September too. Now we are in 2011, it doesn't feel a million miles away now! :happydance:

JF xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Oh god can someone tell me what im supposed to be doing or not supposed to be doing. I hadnt even thought about vitamins!! What do i need to take? xxx


----------



## princess_bump

can i join? :D

i just logged on to see if there was one of these for though's ttc from this september :wohoo:

i'm carly, mummy to maddi, who will be 3 this july 1st, septemer seems to fit perfect for us as it would give us a lovely 4 year gap, and it's our 2 anniversarys; our 6th year together and our 1st wedding anniversary :cloud9: also, i'm MOH at one of my best friends wedding in December, so don't want to be too much of a worry to the lovely bride! we're both pretty excited that we've finally decided when!!

good idea on the vitamins, i've been taking folic acid, calcium and now angus cactus (as recommended on here for pcos bleeding), but planning on switching 6months before (march) for some pre-natal vitamins :D

be lovely getting to no you all :D


----------



## princess_bump

PrincessKay said:


> Oh god can someone tell me what im supposed to be doing or not supposed to be doing. I hadnt even thought about vitamins!! What do i need to take? xxx

folic acid from 3/6 months prior to ttc would be fine kay. but boots (not sure if your UK based?) do a mums2b specific vitamins :D

https://www.boots.com/en/Pharmacy-Health/Shop-by-product/Vitamins-Supplements/Pregnancy/


----------



## PrincessKay

Yeah sweetie i live in the UK, i will check it out. Thanks hun xx


----------



## Star7890

August/September waiter here! It doesnt feel so far away now! xxx


----------



## Parker_Podge

AMEN LADIES!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:

Woohoo!! Its starting to feel real. I can't believe it:cloud9:


----------



## Toffee23

Parker_Podge said:


> Of course, EVERYONE'S welcome!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am sooo excited to be in the WTT game!! I have been waiting for TTC since I can remember:winkwink:
> 
> And about the vitamins, I don't think it's ever TOO early to start them!! Doctors recommend women being on them before pregnancy!:thumbup: I am actually going to buy some the next time I go to the store:winkwink:

Ok good. I have started prenatal vits but intend to only come off the pill in Aug. is that a good thing?


----------



## Parker_Podge

Toffee23 said:


> Parker_Podge said:
> 
> 
> Of course, EVERYONE'S welcome!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am sooo excited to be in the WTT game!! I have been waiting for TTC since I can remember:winkwink:
> 
> And about the vitamins, I don't think it's ever TOO early to start them!! Doctors recommend women being on them before pregnancy!:thumbup: I am actually going to buy some the next time I go to the store:winkwink:
> 
> Ok good. I have started prenatal vits but intend to only come off the pill in Aug. is that a good thing?Click to expand...

Well, I have read that docs want us to wait 8 weeks after coming off before we ttc so the hormones can really leave the body. I don't know if this is true everywhere though??:shrug:


----------



## princess_bump

i don't no what our doc recommends in terms of pill as this time round i've been off for about 18months-ish. but i came off the pill last time round, when we started ttc our daughter. i found it took about 6 weeks for the bleeding to stop and my periods to re-set it self, i no it can take a lot less :)
we just jumped straight into ttc last time round :blush: pill stopped half way through pack, took vitamins and plenty of :sex: :lol:

i have to say, september does seem close-ish!! when i think of this time last year, and the gap between the new year and september is went VERY quickly, we were planning our wedding :D


----------



## Toffee23

Parker_Podge said:


> Toffee23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker_Podge said:
> 
> 
> Of course, EVERYONE'S welcome!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am sooo excited to be in the WTT game!! I have been waiting for TTC since I can remember:winkwink:
> 
> And about the vitamins, I don't think it's ever TOO early to start them!! Doctors recommend women being on them before pregnancy!:thumbup: I am actually going to buy some the next time I go to the store:winkwink:
> 
> Ok good. I have started prenatal vits but intend to only come off the pill in Aug. is that a good thing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have read that docs want us to wait 8 weeks after coming off before we ttc so the hormones can really leave the body. I don't know if this is true everywhere though??:shrug:Click to expand...

I wonder if it is a good thing to take prenatals and bc at the same time then? Prenatal pills are basically just vitamins so am not sure how/if it will make a difference?? :wacko:


----------



## Jessiefluff

It's so nice to see that everyone else is as excited as me. I came off my pill in July and am planning on taking vitimins at the start of March - so 6 months before we start trying.JF xx


----------



## Nutter

Ooh I didn't know this had been started!! Mine's September as well. And as for the vitamin thing, I'm just taking normal multivitamins now (along with trying to introduce some of the recommended foods as much as I can), and will start taking folic acid and pre-natal vits around June.
I AM SO EXCITED! And having you lot around me, just as excited, makes it even more exciting!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK I'm joining, although we'll probably start in July. Ideally we'd conceive in August, but we don't know how long it'll take soooo... I'm BF'ing my 7.5 month old, she'll be 12 months in June. I'm using the Nuvaring now to make sure we didn't have any surprises, but thinking of coming off soon and just charting to make sure I'm actually ovulating...


----------



## purplerat

HI! Can I join too, I should be TTC from September this year :D x


----------



## daisybby03

Toffee23 said:


> I am WTT for August this year :) anyone started vitamins etc etc or am I getting over eager?

I never stopped taking my Vitamins and my DD is 16 months old.:)


----------



## Parker_Podge

Yay!! More September Future Bump Buddies!!! :D Everyone's welcome here :)


----------



## maajka

Hiya!
I'm joinig here too wuuuhuuu:happydance:
Still have pill for one week, and finish! 
We will TTC August/September our 2nd one
Don't know how you ladies, but it took me good few months to convince OH :thumbup: but now we decided soooo can't wait!

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/GzP0.jpghttps://lb1f.lilypie.com/GzP0.png


----------



## Star7890

Is it just me or is everyone finding it *REALLY* hard to wait? At the minute I know that a baby would make our lives and our families lives so much better and Im really struggling to stop myself from doing it now! help! xx


----------



## Twag

Can I join as hopefully will be TTC in August/September 2011 (all depends on my exam results :s)

I came off my pill October/November 2010 and I have folic acid at home but not sure when i should take it?


----------



## Toffee23

ERConnell said:


> Is it just me or is everyone finding it *REALLY* hard to wait? At the minute I know that a baby would make our lives and our families lives so much better and Im really struggling to stop myself from doing it now! help! xx

i know that feeling all too well... but everything in due time! :thumbup:


----------



## Parker_Podge

Toffee23 said:


> ERConnell said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is everyone finding it *REALLY* hard to wait? At the minute I know that a baby would make our lives and our families lives so much better and Im really struggling to stop myself from doing it now! help! xx
> 
> i know that feeling all too well... but everything in due time! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I too am having a really hard time waiting right now, but I don't really have a choice. DH says its absolutely not going to happen right now (unless its an accident, of course). I definitely feel your pain :( :cry:

And about the vitamins, I read that 3-6 months before ttc is when we should start taking them, so that's up to you.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies, can I join in.

I too am wtt until September 2011 (#2)

CAN'T WAIT! 

My reason for waiting is that I would like to have a 2 year age gap between babies.

I am getting more and more broody by the minute.....lol x


----------



## princess_bump

hey newyearnewme :hi: welcome here :D

yep i'm finding it hard to wait too! before christmas and last year we were waiting for our wedding, and so busy with our daughter that ttc didn't really matter to us, now we keep questioning why we're waiting :dohh: our daughter is such a pleasure that having another one would be such a blessing :cloud9:

last night me and DH were talking and he was saying about bring the date forward to our daughter's birthday, 1st july!!

urgh, waiting is hard :dohh:


----------



## June2012

Hello Everyone!

I can't wait!!!!! 7 more months to go. I went to boots and superdrug yesterday just to look at vitamins. Is it better to buy the pre conception vitamins and during pregnancy stick with the folic acid?


----------



## Vanilla Spice

I feel your WTT pain - September feels so long away sometime, which makes waiting hard. We are waiting until then because I want time to get my body ready plus we want to put a little more saving away. The plan is to start on our wedding anniversary...and if all goes well, we will be able to tell our families at Christmas! That's the plan anyway!!! :blush:

For me though I'm finding it increasingly difficult because my sister is currently pregnant - she had her first scan the other day and showed me a picture of her baby. I burst into tears - I was filled with a mixture of excitement and a little sadness. I know, that sounds really awful doesn't it? I am really pleased for her and super excited to be an auntie-to-be but I just wish I was pregnant too!

I know my time will come though - and the same is true for all you lovely ladies...all this waiting and planning will definitely be worth it in the end!

In terms of the pill and vits - I came off the pill on the 1st Jan and I plan to start taking frolic acid and other vits once I've seen my doctor at the beginning of Feb and know what she recommends. My OH and I have decided to revamp our diet to eat healthier as well as exercise more.

Roll on September! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

Hi all :wave: I posted when this thread started and havent had chance to get on since :blush:
I will be starting folic acid the end of march. I didnt take any other pre vitamins before getting pregnan with my son. 

Im not on any form of contraception at the minute. Im still waiting to get my coil fitted which will hopefully be done next week. I would love to start trying now i rally would but it would be too much with hving a 3 month old to look after. We will strt TTC when he is 1 and then he will be nearly 2 when no2 will be due which i think is a lovely age gap. 
I absolutely loved being pregnant and miss it so much. i cant wait to do it al again. 

Is anyone else WTT for no2?

xxx


----------



## MissMuffet

Hi ladies! Can I come in pleeease? lol We're hopefully trying in september too. We are waiting because I start back to work next month after maternity leave. But to be honest if it wasn't for that I think we'd already be trying, so who knows!? Look forward to talking to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## MissMuffet

laura6914 said:


> Hi all :wave: I posted when this thread started and havent had chance to get on since :blush:
> I will be starting folic acid the end of march. I didnt take any other pre vitamins before getting pregnan with my son.
> 
> Im not on any form of contraception at the minute. Im still waiting to get my coil fitted which will hopefully be done next week. I would love to start trying now i rally would but it would be too much with hving a 3 month old to look after. We will strt TTC when he is 1 and then he will be nearly 2 when no2 will be due which i think is a lovely age gap.
> I absolutely loved being pregnant and miss it so much. i cant wait to do it al again.
> 
> Is anyone else WTT for no2?
> 
> xxx

Hi! We're going for no 2 when LO will be one year old also. I can't wait either to give my little girl a little brother or sister!


----------



## laura6914

I cant wait either. I would love a little girl but happy with either. 
Are you nervous about having a second and juggling a toddler and a new born. I find it daunting but exciting. 
xx


----------



## MissMuffet

laura6914 said:


> I cant wait either. I would love a little girl but happy with either.
> Are you nervous about having a second and juggling a toddler and a new born. I find it daunting but exciting.
> xx

It is a bit daunting isn't? but I love the idea that if they are close in age they'll be able to play together when they're older!


----------



## josephine3

hi I am september too can I join?? this will be my 1st, am excited but terrified!! its not long now and i have a lot to keep me busy, i am starting to get scared!


----------



## josephine3

p.s.. i take folic acid just in case and sometimes vitaimins if i remember! am not strict about it tho, am trying to cut down on drink and smoke, but i think it would be hard to stop these altogether until i see that bfp!

i know that might sound bad, but denying myself for 9 months is long enuf!! and i would stop entirely when i knew i was pregnant. xx xx


----------



## agreeksmom

im joining im already counting down the date i want a girl so bad lol


----------



## Parker_Podge

Well ladies, even though I created this thread, I feel as though I don't belong anymore because I just found out that I will no longer be TTC in September like we had been planning. Out TTC date had been moved back yet again. I wish you all the best & I look forward to following your journeys! 

P.s. you can read more about what happened & why we are having to wait in my journal...


----------



## Pinkgirl

Also joining...have been in WTT ever since i joined over 2 years ago...now the end of waiting is in sight! hehe
xx


----------



## laura6914

MissMuffet said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait either. I would love a little girl but happy with either.
> Are you nervous about having a second and juggling a toddler and a new born. I find it daunting but exciting.
> xx
> 
> It is a bit daunting isn't? but I love the idea that if they are close in age they'll be able to play together when they're older!Click to expand...

Yeah me to. Im sure it will be a handful but so rewarding. 
I think i may be pregnant already. Having a few unusual symptoms i had when pregnant with Shae, Thrush, cold sores and tiredness to name a few. Last period was over a month ago to but i know they can be iratic the few months after giving birth. Im not testin yet. Will wait and see what happens. 

PARKER PODGE im so sorry TTC has been delayed hun i really am. I know how you feel. It took me over three years to get pregnant with my son and that yurning can be over powering. Just keep busy and im sure time will fly. 

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Josephine, i drank and smoked up until my BFP and then quit altogether so dont feel bad hun. 

xxx


----------



## littleunit

Hi ladies! Could I please join in? We will be TTC # 1 Sept 2011. Right now I'm in pharmacy school, and am hoping to have just graduated by the time we have our first little one. Sept seems so far away right now so it's great to have found a group of others in the same situation. Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Olivette

Hey ladies!

I can't remember if I posted here already.. I think I saw the thread before the weekend and was waiting to talk to my OH as to when we may be able to TTC. It's now after the weekend and definitely feel I can contribute here now hehe.

I've been really worried about talking to my OH. We have a great relationship, and are extremely open about pretty much everything, this one subject doesn't come easy though. He did surprise me though and started chatting to me about it as soon as I picked him up from work which was nice, and the resounding thoughts where that we will start to put some money aside in a baby fund. 

Conclusion was, I mentioned September/October 2011 to start to TTC, and he didn't say no ;), which is a good start! 

I'm really hoping this is my year. I managed to get a new job, which I find out the start dates of today. The wage isn't to bad so I'm going to start saving, hehe. I also start my 3rd Open University course in February (which ends in October) will will only further my career. So just the wait till September then!

I'm really sorry *Parker_Podge* that your TTC date was put back :(.


----------



## laura6914

Hi Olivette, thats great news. :happydance: Im presuming your TTC #1? 
Welcome to the WTT rollercoaster. xx


----------



## Olivette

Yep TTC #1 * laura6914* :D.

I think a major hurdle for me and my OH was agreeing to start a 'Baby Fund'. I've wanted to stash some money aside on the quiet for quite a while, and he just turned to me and said over the weekend "Why don't we start to put some money aside", which is real progress as he has been very quiet about it all leading up till now. 

:D

I feel lucky that I will have something to keep me occupied up until September. Along with my Furbabies.

Does it get easier? I'm feeling not so much. :(


----------



## MissMuffet

Parker_Podge said:


> Well ladies, even though I created this thread, I feel as though I don't belong anymore because I just found out that I will no longer be TTC in September like we had been planning. Out TTC date had been moved back yet again. I wish you all the best & I look forward to following your journeys!
> 
> P.s. you can read more about what happened & why we are having to wait in my journal...

Sorry you've had to change your plans xx


----------



## MissMuffet

Pinkgirl said:


> Also joining...have been in WTT ever since i joined over 2 years ago...now the end of waiting is in sight! hehe
> xx

Hi Pinkgirl! I remember you from when I first joined B&B. Glad you haven't got much longer to wait now ! :thumbup:


----------



## littleunit

Olivette said:


> Yep TTC #1 * laura6914* :D.
> 
> I feel lucky that I will have something to keep me occupied up until September. Along with my Furbabies.
> 
> Does it get easier? I'm feeling not so much. :(

I agree... I would be lost without my Furbaby, Gracie. She's a tabby cat I adopted from the shelter as a kitten. She's a ball of fun and keeps me so entertained... not only is she a fetching kitten (she's constantly bringing me her toys to throw...even my hair ties for her to fetch), but she sleeps at my feet every night and gives me kisses for her treats. Love her so much!


----------



## laura6914

oh i wish i had a furbaby. Not practical at the minute though. Having to train an animal and raise a new born wouldnt be easy. I had a golden labrador with my Ex but when we seperated many years ago he took him with him :( So sad.


----------



## Star7890

Im also no longer a September girl :( x


----------



## jodylee05

hi

Well i am hoping to try in august/september so close enough, me and my OH want to enjoy a few more months of holidays and married life (im a newly wed)....but sometimes i think are we rushing into it too soon?! Our life will never be the same but i look at it as a good thing xxx


----------



## daisybby03

I keep wanting Sept to hurry up, but then again I dont b/c that means my daughter turns 2 and I am NOT ready for my baby girl to grow up!


----------



## laura6914

i know what you mean daisybby. I keep thinking the same about my little man he will be turning 1. im nervous but excited to :)


----------



## Parker_Podge

ERConnell said:


> Im also no longer a September girl :( x

I definitely know the feeling girl :cry:
:hugs:


----------



## daisybby03

laura6914 said:


> i know what you mean daisybby. I keep thinking the same about my little man he will be turning 1. im nervous but excited to :)

I had a hard time with my DD turning one, but i swear she is SO much fun now! She is all over the place getting into everyhting and just a total joy! I miss that baby stage but this toddler stage is just as fun:)


----------



## laura6914

i can imagine. Shae is starting to laugh, babbles away and is such a character. I wish could keep him this age but i am looking forward to the todler stage. Escpecially at Christmas. xx


----------



## daisybby03

laura6914 said:


> i can imagine. Shae is starting to laugh, babbles away and is such a character. I wish could keep him this age but i am looking forward to the todler stage. Escpecially at Christmas. xx

Christmas was a lot of fun this year! She knew how to open gifts and enjoy what she got:)


----------



## trollydolly

Hello Ladies,
Im Holly and will hopefully be TTC number 2 in September!

our little man is 3 months now and i would like a small age gap and would love a summer baby so we have experienced both!
My periods still havnt returned so fingers crossed they have by then 

My best friend will be TTC her first in Feb 2012 and wanted me to wait but i dont think we can!haha

xxx


----------



## laura6914

ah daisy i bet that was so precious. 

welcome holly. my son is just over 3 months the same as your little one so looks like we are on the same time path :thumbup: Are you nervous about having 2 so close together.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey girlies :) 

I'm joining you!! :D We're TTC August/September as the OH wanted to wait until after our wedding on August 25th!!! So i'm doubley excited!! 

This month however i'm finding it reeeeally hard not to do it any sooner :/ xx


----------



## daisybby03

every month that goes by I know I am that much closer!


----------



## Twag

Is it just me though or is January lasting forever and Aug/Sept just still seems so far away! :(


----------



## laura6914

i think its flying twag but i have things to keep me busy. 
I thought i was pregnant so done a test and it was negative. my period come the next day. i was so excited but scared at the thought of being pregnant this soon. 

I have decided not to have the coil fitted pointless with us TTC is less than a year so im not using contraception and avoiding sex around ovulation time. Do you think im being stuipd. ????

So how are we all today? ANything nice planned? Im doing house work -boring. lol. 
xxx


----------



## Twag

Maybe it is just me then as although I have work to keep me busy it seems like time is going so slowly and that TTC is so far away and I just can't wait to be pregnant and become a mummy!

No I don't think your being silly no point getting a coil for 6 months and as long as you are careful you should be fine! We are using condoms (horrid things) until TTC or until OH gets fed up with them lol


----------



## trollydolly

Hi Laura!
i am nervous because i love my little boy so much and cant imagine being able to love another one the same. i know i will but its hard to picture him not being the centre of the whole family's attetion do you know what i mean?
maybe everyone feels this way after their first?!

but i know i want another and do not want a huge age gap (7 yrs between me and my sister and we weren't close growing up).
However Oscar is a very demanding baby so god knows how i'd cope with two lol

xx


----------



## vaniilla

hiya can I join? :flower:
we're starting to ttc in september/october :flower: really hoping for a summer baby, really nervous about everything I worried about the last time we were ttc plus the added dread of labour :dohh: 

trollydolly I know how you feel, I can't imagine there being another baby in the house or me loving anyone more than I love lo


----------



## trollydolly

Vaniila I'm glad someone feels the same, i sometimes think maybe we should not have another and devote all our time to oscar but i dont want to suddenly want another in 4/5 years and be wising id dne it sooner! i just wouldnt want a huge age gap.
it's so hard to know whats best! but i guess thats the joys of parenting.

our babys are so close in age!

x


----------



## Olivette

vaniilla said:


> hiya can I join? :flower:
> we're starting to ttc in september/october :flower: really hoping for a summer baby, really nervous about everything I worried about the last time we were ttc plus the added dread of labour :dohh:
> 
> trollydolly I know how you feel, I can't imagine there being another baby in the house or me loving anyone more than I love lo

I really hope we have a summer baby too, but like you, it all really worries me! My OH only loosely gave September as our TTC date and i'm more worried that he'll change his mind come the end of the year, but also just the whole process. I'm not sure why but I've always had a gut feeling that my first pregnancy will not go to plan, that there will be some form of problem. Ahh, just me worrying i think!

x


----------



## Loveheart

[/QUOTE]

I really hope we have a summer baby too, but like you, it all really worries me! My OH only loosely gave September as our TTC date and i'm more worried that he'll change his mind come the end of the year, but also just the whole process. I'm not sure why but I've always had a gut feeling that my first pregnancy will not go to plan, that there will be some form of problem. Ahh, just me worrying i think!

x[/QUOTE]


Hiya, we are planning to TTC in September also. Although if truth be told I would like to try sooner! I have also been feeling EXACALLY the same way, I'm convinced there will be a problem or it will take a long time to conceive. fingers crossed that both of us are just worrying for no reason! x


----------



## Olivette

> Hiya, we are planning to TTC in September also. Although if truth be told I would like to try sooner! I have also been feeling EXACALLY the same way, I'm convinced there will be a problem or it will take a long time to conceive. fingers crossed that both of us are just worrying for no reason! x


I am SOOO relieved that I'm not the only one that feels this way! :hugs:I really was starting to think I was just a little bit crazy.. I too am just convinced that things will not go smoothly, that I will have to fight for a normal pregnancy and a happy birth. I'm not sure where the fears come from really! I will keep my fingers crossed for you hunny :)

My OH only 'loosely' agreed to September as our TTC date. His reaction was 'isn't that a little too soon'. I followed it up with the fact it MIGHT not happen that fast and it might take a while due to my irregular periods (secretly hoping it happens right away..), and we left it at that. I've not said much more after that really.

Then today I messaged him (he's away at the moment), and explained that I thought sooner rather than later would be so much better in our situation, due to not having any major commitments like mortgage or rent (living at home where the bills are all covered before I arrived), and we could afford for me to take extra maternity leave from work. Where as if we waited for the length of time he would LIKE to wait we'll have our house then and things will be tougher!

After telling him all of that he said we'll talk about it better when he's next here. Which is progress! I really do think this wait till September will be soo so so hard! I wonder if this thread will still be around then! x


----------



## vaniilla

trollydolly said:


> Vaniila I'm glad someone feels the same, i sometimes think maybe we should not have another and devote all our time to oscar but i dont want to suddenly want another in 4/5 years and be wising id dne it sooner! i just wouldnt want a huge age gap.
> it's so hard to know whats best! but i guess thats the joys of parenting.
> 
> our babys are so close in age!
> 
> x

I know what you mean and I've considered waiting until Rowan starts school to try for another one but there are many more pluses to having a small gap, they'll be closer, they'll be able to go to the same school for a while and support each other, they'll be able to play with each other etc :flower:

yea! our lo's are really close in age :flower: hopefully we both get our bfps in autumn asap!



Olivette said:


> I really hope we have a summer baby too, but like you, it all really worries me! My OH only loosely gave September as our TTC date and i'm more worried that he'll change his mind come the end of the year, but also just the whole process. I'm not sure why but I've always had a gut feeling that my first pregnancy will not go to plan, that there will be some form of problem. Ahh, just me worrying i think!
> 
> x

I hope your oh sticks to his guns and goes with september, or sooner :) things never go to plan but that doesn't mean that its a bad thing, I had a pretty awful labour with lo but here I am, still the biggest chicken in the planet wtt no2, worrying in unavoidable sadly, its just part of the process :flower: 


I'm already feeling impatient! it took us 5 cycles to get a :bfp: and know that it could any given amount of time this time round, January is dragging so slow! feels like autumn is never going to get here:sleep:


----------



## laura6914

hello ladies. Trolly dolly you took the words right out of my mouth. I said exactly that to my OH the other day. Well we have started NTNP. I dont think i will get my BFP straight away so if nothing by September than we will start using softcups ect which is how i got my BFP last time. 
Its nice that there are a few of us with babs so close in age. 

It took me 3 years to get pregnant with my son so the sme as you girls i have worries its going to take as long this time around. 

xxx


----------



## Vanilla Spice

Is it September yet?????


----------



## littleunit

Vanilla Spice said:


> Is it September yet?????

My feelings exactly :nope:


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, how we all holding up? x


----------



## dadams14

Hiya...do you mind if I join you? My partner agreed the other day to start trying in September. It would be nice to be able to share the waiting and get to know some people on here?

I am a mother of 1 at the moment, my son Lincoln is 13 months old and I am currently engaged to the father waiting for a nice lottery win so we can get married haha. Anyway, I am feeling really broodie and wanting to give Lincoln a brother or sister to play with! My instinct says lets get pregnant tomorrow but I guess logic says wait!! xx


----------



## trollydolly

I want to get pregnant today!!! September seems so far,
we are only waiting until then because we have 2 holidays this summer and our best friend's wedding in July (where i am Maid Of Hounour and OH is Best man!) so need to loook nice!
So we thought it best to wait, grrrr, stupid brain.
LO is keeping me very busy though so maybe time will fly
xx


----------



## Vanilla Spice

I have up and down days (today is an up day - thankfully) - I saw my doctor the other day and she gave us lots of tips and prescribed me folic acid so at least now I feel like we are on the "Bump-y" road.

September feels like such a long way off still so I'm busy planning as much as I can for the next few months to keep my mind off the "waiting game". I reckon I will need to plan A LOT of things!!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## littleunit

I also have good days and bad days. I'm so happy, though, that we're now into Feb! Winter is so cold where I am and I'm always happy to have Jan over with. Once the weather gets nicer I'm always much more active so I'm hopeful time will go a bit quicker once the winter is over. 

Yay for the folic acid... I'm going to start that soon as well. :happydance:

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## laura6914

morning all :wave: 

Welcome Dadams. your son is a little cutie. 
trollydolly, where are you going on Holiday? Anywhere nice?
Vinilla spce. YEY on the folice acid, :happydance:
little unit. im with you on that one. Im not a winter person. Where in Canada are you from? I have family in vancoover, (sp?!)

xxx


----------



## trollydolly

We are going to Paris for our 5 yr anniversary, Greece for our first holiday with little man, then our best friends' wedding and then staying at our caravan for a week end of Aug. Exciting!
Then September will be here!
Will anyone else be 'charting'?!
xx


----------



## daisybby03

Nice to meet to people on here:) I had a scare last week, but turned out to be BFN:( I would have been so happy to see a BFP, but I know we need to get some bills paid off before we have baby #2. I just hope we CAN get them paid off or I may have to push TTC back farther:(


----------



## littleunit

laura6914 said:


> morning all :wave:
> 
> Welcome Dadams. your son is a little cutie.
> trollydolly, where are you going on Holiday? Anywhere nice?
> Vinilla spce. YEY on the folice acid, :happydance:
> little unit. im with you on that one. Im not a winter person. Where in Canada are you from? I have family in vancoover, (sp?!)
> 
> xxx

I'm from Vancouver Island (1.5 hr ferry ride to Vancouver), which is much, much warmer... but I'm currently in Saskatchewan for university... which is freezing! As soon as I graduate in May 2012 DH and I plan to move back to British Columbia. I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## littleunit

daisybby03 said:


> Nice to meet to people on here:) I had a scare last week, but turned out to be BFN:( I would have been so happy to see a BFP, but I know we need to get some bills paid off before we have baby #2. I just hope we CAN get them paid off or I may have to push TTC back farther:(

Sorry about your scare last week... you're right that it will be better to WTTC for when the timing is right. Sept will hopefully come quickly and hopefully all will work out for Sept for you :hugs:


----------



## hippymama23

ohhh well after talking, me and my df have decided to try for #3 In SEPTEMBER, WOOHOOO!!!!!!! So happy to have all you ladies to wait with and become bump buddies with!!! Heres to all our :bfp: this fall!!!


----------



## LauraJoanne

Starting to try in September, and i cant wait :) i cant wait to have bump buddies :) Roll on sept Girlies!!!!

:D


----------



## Olivette

LauraJoanne said:


> Starting to try in September, and i cant wait :) i cant wait to have bump buddies :) Roll on sept Girlies!!!!
> 
> :D

I feel EXACTLY the same way! I've met some LOVELY ladies here in this thread and I really can't wait to become bump buddies with you all fingers crossed if all goes to plan!! :D

I know over the next few months, and especially leading up to September there will be some 'ARG WHY IS TIME NOT MOVING AT ALL' moments hehe.

x


----------



## vaniilla

COME ON SEPTEMBER!!! it feels like its never going to get here :cry: I'm starting to worry that by the time September comes oh will have changed his mind or something will have come up,

is it just me or is anyone going to be hoping for a :bfp: every month from now til we start ttc? :dohh:


----------



## daisybby03

I have already stopped taking BCP and just using condoms, I want to be READY! I am also taking Prenatal vitamins..well, I never stopped after I had my DD,but still....I just want it all to be perfect. As long as we are TTC I will be happy:)


----------



## dadams14

laura6914 said:


> morning all :wave:
> 
> Welcome Dadams. your son is a little cutie.
> 
> 
> xxx

Thanks Laura6914! Yours is a right little handsome chap too!...Lincoln has those vests! :baby:

I was talking to my partner the other day and he hinted at the fact we may be able to bring the ttc date forward if I find a job sooner! So I have gone up a gear in my job hunting today!! :coffee:

Is anyone on here going to be trying for number 2?? x


----------



## daisybby03

i'm gonna be trying for #2


----------



## hippymama23

gosh these days are passing SOOOO SLOOOOW! haha


----------



## daisybby03

hippymama23 said:


> gosh these days are passing SOOOO SLOOOOW! haha

at least you have your 2 other babies to keep you busy! :)
I know my DD keeps me busy while i wait till sept:)


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies... we're wtt for september for our #2 as well :) so many women with little babies in here! are we a broody bunch or what?


----------



## Vanilla Spice

Hey fellow September-ees!

Having a bit of a 'worry' day today - I am trying to get my cycles sorted after stopping the pill on the 1st January. I was due to have a P (sorry - I can't remember what abbreviation we use on here) last week and nothing...and still nothing! Don't get me wrong - I'm not someone who loves having a P but I'm usually as regular as clock work (because of the pill) so this is freaking me out quite a bit.

I'm wondering whether I should take a test just to make sure but my OH reckons that it's just my body getting back to normal, which will probably take some time after taking the pill for over 14 years.

I would love to find that I'm expecting now but it's not really the ideal time.

Is this normal - has anyone else experienced a huge gap between when your P was expected and when it finally turned up? Do you reckon I should test a test just to put my mind at rest or give it a little more time?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## daisybby03

i quit my pill and 28 days later AF came, so i would test if I were you!


----------



## daisybby03

hannah76 said:


> hi ladies... we're wtt for september for our #2 as well :) so many women with little babies in here! are we a broody bunch or what?

you DD is so cute:)


----------



## hannah76

good luck vanilla!! come back and update us :)

and thanks daisy! your dd is super cute too... i can't wait for another :happydance:


----------



## Vanilla Spice

Hey Ladies!

Well the suspense was killing me so I took a test yesterday and it came back negative...at first I was full of mixed feelings - relief and sadness but there was more relief because it really wouldn't have been a great time!

I'm now waiting for my AF (thanks Daisybby03) to show up!


----------



## daisybby03

Yes vanilla, please keep us updated


----------



## hannah76

ok well soon enough, vanilla :)


----------



## daisybby03

Vanilla, I had this happen a week ago where I was SURE i was prego..but I got AF and I was glad/sad/upset....all the emotions. I know it's better to wait till we have all our bills taken care of, but my gosh! I want a baby! Like Hannah said...soon enough:)


----------



## XfairyhopesX

whooooooooo im going on hols sept and we're starting ttc then so im in too :) xxx


----------



## daisybby03

welcome Fairyhopes!


----------



## laura6914

hey girls how are we all this afternoon.

Well we have started NTNP but if nothing has happened by september than i will start using softcups which is how i got my BFP last time :happydance:

Nervouse/excited/anxious, got all the emotions going at the moment like will i cope, will i still be able to have all the time with Shae that i do now.

So..... how are we all. Good i hope. xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Hi all, 

Can I join? 

Ive been thinking about it since Amara was about 2 weeks old about how i'd love another one, but what with getting married in September this year it isnt a good time. 

So talking with OH last night he has said that we can start trying from our wedding night, which is the 6th (But maybe a month before - as he will only be home for 2 months, so doesnt give us many chances, as he is due back end of Sept)

He did worry that Amara will only be 9months old, until I reminded him that should I fall pregnant, it will last for 9months. So she'll be 18/19 months - much to his delight. :haha:

I dont think our families will be too pleased, but we doing what we want to please ourselves not eveyone else.

Oh, I'm jess btw.

:flower:


----------



## daisybby03

Your little ones will be close in age and that's great! They will do everything together. I wanted mine close, but hubby wanted them 3 years apart....Humph....


----------



## Ellie1703

PrincessKay said:


> Hi Sweetie
> 
> Im October so pretty close!! xxx

Me too!!x


----------



## hannah76

jess, your little amara is so cute! my family isn't too pleased we plan to ttc in sept so early when ava will only be about 9 months too but you can't please everyone, eh? they won't be raising the kids!


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 
Welcome Jess :wave:
We havent told anyone we are TTC cause i dont want to ear ache. Ill just announce it once i am pregnant then bear the brunt. At the end of the day im nearly 25 years old, i have my own house, OH has a great job and we manage fine money wise so who is to tell us how many kids i can have and when i can have them? 

xx


----------



## daisybby03

Hannah, your right..they wont be raising them, you will and if you want kids you should have them:) I hate when people put their input in! Why do people ALWAYS have to tell you what they think you shoudl do.....oh well:)

Laura, 
I think I i will be doing the same thing, just tell people, "surprise, we're pregnant!" I hate letting people know you are TTC..then they always ask if you are pregnant yet:)

Also, if any of you have Facebook, friend me on there if you want to:) My names Deanna Sackett


----------



## XfairyhopesX

hey ladies any of you having a pref on the gender this time or are we all just looking forward to a new bundle xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Me and OH are waiting till July/Augest time hes in france working right now hes back in march and weve decided to get a place together viewing monday :) and add to the family when were settled again :) 
x


----------



## hippymama23

Hey Ladies, how is everyone doing???? I keep finding myself watching all these baby shows, like "Bringing home baby" and "A Baby Story". I dont think that is helping me with my wait..hahaha!!! I know, Im doing it to myself!!! Im just ready for June to get here because my sister is pregnant and that is when I get to meet and hold my new nephew!!!! Hope yall are all doing well!!


----------



## hannah76

i can't wait to go back to work from mat. leave and hopefully say "i'm pregnant again!" LOL

anyone else on the mini pill? i've never really been on the pill but didn't want to have to go back to work early from mat leave because i got pregnant too early. i'm bf'ing but some other women scared me that i could still get pregnant while bf'ing...


----------



## laura6914

XfairyhopesX said:


> hey ladies any of you having a pref on the gender this time or are we all just looking forward to a new bundle xxxx

i would love a little girl but aslong as the baby is happy and healthy thats all that matters.
I found at what i was having with my son. This time round i think i would like to keep it a suprise but dont think ill have the patients to wait. :haha:


----------



## Olivette

laura6914 said:


> XfairyhopesX said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies any of you having a pref on the gender this time or are we all just looking forward to a new bundle xxxx
> 
> i would love a little girl but aslong as the baby is happy and healthy thats all that matters.
> I found at what i was having with my son. This time round i think i would like to keep it a suprise but dont think ill have the patients to wait. :haha:Click to expand...

I'd love a little girl, but as you said, as long as the little bundle was happy and healthy, I'd be happy! 

September seems a fair way away at the moment :(.


----------



## MrsKav

Hi,

I'm new here but OH and I will be TTC from Aug this year so thought I's say hi! :)

K x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'd love a little girl too if im honest in all i want 2 boys and a girl but as people have said im not fussed aslong as there healthy etc all that matters be nice to have any this time but id love a change :)


----------



## laura6914

MrsKav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here but OH and I will be TTC from Aug this year so thought I's say hi! :)
> 
> K x

Hi and welcome :wave: I used to live in Windsor. Where abouts do you live? Just being nosey. you can tell me to mind my own :blush:
I lived on Broom farm in Dedworth before moving to cippenham in SLough.


----------



## MrsKav

Hi Laura :)

We're on the Ascot side near Legoland - we moved here just over a year ago so still getting to know the area!

Congrats on the little one, Very Beautiful :) Are you WTT again?


----------



## laura6914

ah thanks hun. Yeah we are WTT. Well more not trying not preventing at the minute. If it hapepens it happens you know :shrug:
It took us 2 years to get pregnant with my son so if nothing by september then we will start trying other methods again. 

Are you trying for your first?

x


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Id like a girl too only to have one of each but aiden is such a good boy id would love another like him lol xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ooh .. xFairyhopesx your from nottingham! where abouts?
dont find many people fron notts on here 
xx


----------



## hannah76

part of me would like a boy so that i can experience having one of each, and for my husband to do man things with... but part of me would love to have another girl. it seems like it would be so much easier!! and i never had a sister so for ava to have a sister would be so nice i image, especially as they'd be so close in age. so who knows!


----------



## daisybby03

hannah76 said:


> part of me would like a boy so that i can experience having one of each, and for my husband to do man things with... but part of me would love to have another girl. it seems like it would be so much easier!! and i never had a sister so for ava to have a sister would be so nice i image, especially as they'd be so close in age. so who knows!

I feel the same way...I would LOVE Olivia to have a sister, I have a brother and I am NOT close to him at all. I want Olivia to have a best friend she can share things with. Although, if I got a boy I would be over the moon, b/c I had 1 of each:)


----------



## MrsKav

laura6914 said:


> ah thanks hun. Yeah we are WTT. Well more not trying not preventing at the minute. If it hapepens it happens you know :shrug:
> It took us 2 years to get pregnant with my son so if nothing by september then we will start trying other methods again.
> 
> Are you trying for your first?
> 
> x

Yeah we are going to be trying for our first - really wish we didn't have to wait though! Keep telling OH it could take months and years to conceive so we should start now, but he's not having any of it!

x


----------



## fairy1984

I agree on the boy/girl thing. we have one little girl and would love for her to have a sister as I have two brothers. wonder if they'd be close as we'll hopefully have a 2.5/3 year gap.

on the other hand, my OH is into football and manly persuits so would love for him to have aboy to share that with 

happy to hopefully be able to have another one really :)


----------



## trollydolly

Laura,
Everything you write is exactly how i feel!
I would also like a girl to then experience both but i would genuinly be thrilled to have anothher son.
i found out last time too so will keep it a suprise this time. cannot wait!!!
x


----------



## daisybby03

trollydolly said:


> Laura,
> Everything you write is exactly how i feel!
> I would also like a girl to then experience both but i would genuinly be thrilled to have anothher son.
> i found out last time too so will keep it a suprise this time. cannot wait!!!
> x

A SURPRISE?! AHHHH I could never do that:) I can hardly wait till the 17 -20 week gender scan!


----------



## laura6914

Mrs Kav, im sure you can twist his arm a little :haha:

Trollydolly: The only reason i found out what we were having with my son was to be prepared, clothes, colour schemes ect. But he lived in sleepsuits for the first few weeks and outgrew all the clothes he had without having worn most of them. 
So next time round i can keep it a suprise nd just but neutral clothes then buy gender spesific clothes when he is a few months old.
Saying that, come my 20 weeks scan, i might not be able to help myself :rofl:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi ladies!!

After looking jealously at the thread on the forum wall as we were TTC sept 2012 we have now decided to TTC oct 2011, so really near you guys!!

I am very excited, my rough plan is folic acid for 6 months before and come off bcp 3 months before.

Thinking I am going to have to buy some books, I have a lot to learn!! Xx


----------



## laura6914

well girls, as you can see, Im pregnant.
Nervous, shocked and very excited.
Soooo ill be leaving you guys but its been lovely talking to you and i will look forward to seeing you in the baby section in the near future. :waves:


----------



## Jox

Hello ladies :flower:

Can I join you?

We are planning on starting TTC sept/oct :happydance:

Our 1st was born Jan 2010, 2nd was born Sept 2010 and would love 18/24 months between no.2 and no.3 FX'd.

xxx


----------



## daisybby03

laura6914 said:


> well girls, as you can see, Im pregnant.
> Nervous, shocked and very excited.
> Soooo ill be leaving you guys but its been lovely talking to you and i will look forward to seeing you in the baby section in the near future. :waves:

good bye and happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## hippymama23

Hey ladies!!! we were WTT till September, but I find myself 4 days late today with a BFN yesterday!!! I have NEVER been this late ever other than when I was pregnant with my other kids!!! Feeling crampy and like af will show any minute, but nothing!!!! Anybody have any advice???


----------



## Mamoosca

We are planning to TTC in August September this year and it will be our first. We're really hoping for a spring / summer 2012 baby :)

I really want to TTC earlier but I have other commitments until then! :(


----------



## Pinkgirl

Is it september yet????
Running out of wedding things to plan and all i cant keep thinking about it babies!
x


----------



## MissMuffet

laura6914 said:


> well girls, as you can see, Im pregnant.
> Nervous, shocked and very excited.
> Soooo ill be leaving you guys but its been lovely talking to you and i will look forward to seeing you in the baby section in the near future. :waves:

Congratulations! Hope to join you over in first trim soon (we couldn't wait to start til september to TTC lol) Wish you a happy and healthy nine months xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Pinkgirl said:


> Is it september yet????
> Running out of wedding things to plan and all i cant keep thinking about it babies!
> x

Hahaha yeah it must be by now!! Time goes so slowly when your waiting!! X


----------



## Pinkgirl

Miss Broody said:


> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Is it september yet????
> Running out of wedding things to plan and all i cant keep thinking about it babies!
> x
> 
> Hahaha yeah it must be by now!! Time goes so slowly when your waiting!! XClick to expand...

Tell me about it....although originally my ticker has been 2 years + so i guess i shouldnt moad that its now at 5 months+ x


----------

